# Has anyone tried corn on the cob?



## triumph dave (Sep 9, 2007)

Does anyone know how corn on the cob does on the smoker?  I am smoking some chicken and thought about throwing some corn in there for 90-120 minutes.  If not, I will let you know.

Dave


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 9, 2007)

Lots of folks do corn on the cob. It's great!

Corn on the Cob 225Â° F 1.5 - 2 hours  until Done

I like to peel my back and take off the silk, soak it in water for about 10 minutes, smear some butter on it, and fold the husks back on and smoke until it's just tender.


----------



## catfish (Sep 9, 2007)

I just tried a ear like Debi described last weekend. It was pretty good. soaked then rubed with butter and light coat of salt. folded back closed and tied the end shut.


----------



## Deer Meat (Sep 9, 2007)

I have smoked corn before, I made kind of a butter and sugar paste to rub on the ears before recovering with the husks to go back in the smoker. It was pretty good. Sorry i didn't get any pictures


----------



## walking dude (Sep 9, 2007)

i have found to remove most of the husk......so just one thin layer covers the cob, after desilking and rubbing up with butter and spices.......
easy way to butter up the cobs.....take some parchement paper, or even the wrapper from and 1/4 lb stick

put some butter on it, place the paper in the palm of your hand

place cob in your palm, closing your palm around the cob, and twist
the heat from you hand will soften the butter, making it adhere to the corn.....less messy this way

its no biggy if, while smoking the husks pull away, it exposes the corn, more, to direct smoke...been doing it this way for years.....back when i first was doing it, wasn't removing enuff husk for the smoke to penetrate
i also cut the tip off.....makes it easier to tie up the end.....i also use the husks i peel off....strip into strips.....and use that to tie up the ends......


----------



## triumph dave (Sep 10, 2007)

The corn came out great; probably the best corn I've ever eaten.   I did what you described, but I covered it in foil as well.  I had it on the bottom rack of my water smoker and the chicken drippings were falling on it.  The foil kept the juices off of it.  I also put it in after most the of chips were burnt out so there was a lot less smoky flavor.  It didn't need much.

Thanks, all!


----------



## walking dude (Sep 10, 2007)

trying to smoke corn on the cob in foil..........

aint going to happen

please next time........leave it out of the foil for true smoked corn on the cob


Wd


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Sep 10, 2007)

*Hey, I got questions. When I do corn, I peel most of the husk off, season and butter, then smoke, but I have to let it go at least 3 hrs, 3.5 would be better. If I go less, it plain ain't done! Too tough! I'm not as bad on teeth as "Dirty Sally" on Gunsmoke, but still, if I don't do it that long, everyone complains,
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I smoke them at 225. Any ideas
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Terry*


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 10, 2007)

Do you soak them in water? I think the water helps steam it.


----------



## walking dude (Sep 10, 2007)

big arm.......same temp here.....but not much more than 1.5 to 2.0 hours here.........but in a water smoker......can let it even go longer if need be......the pic at my previous post here on this thread, was no more two hours top...........

i do more than i am going to eat that smoke session........cut if off with a knife....vacuum seal it........good till the next sweetcorn season.......cheap here in iowa......so i stock up...........

dj  i have tried it both ways........soaking up to two hours.....against just putting in the smoke
NO diff. in my ecb/charchol........in bout 10 years now


Wd


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 10, 2007)

Walking Dude -

I'm wondering if that's the difference - the water smoker has steam. I don't believe Terry's does. Didn't get to have corn but once this summer it was either way to expensive or way to dry looking. My old farmers stand wasn't open this year he passed on this winter and his kid doesn't keep the stand open more than a few random days and hours a week. Only caught him once all summer!


----------



## walking dude (Sep 10, 2007)

yeah.........for once i am lucky......

live in Iowa........gosh darn near the capitol for pigs......somewhat beef........and our famous sweetcorn.......on sale on EVERY corner during the summer........tho getting tired of peaches and cream.....first part of our sweetcorn season, was lucky to stumble on yellow sweet corn......tho i suspect it was early field corn........still good......but get bakers dozen for bout 3 bux top


Wd


----------



## goat (Sep 22, 2007)

I call the doctor, peel the shucks back and remove the silk, next I coat with bacon grease and pull the shucks back up.  Grill it until it is done.


----------



## bbqpitstop (Sep 22, 2007)

aha Goat, sure can tell you're a true texan..............definitely the water method gets my vote...........I remove silks, any outer real hard husks but leave enough to keep from "grilling" the corn, and smoke..........at catering and concession gigs, we soak for at least a half hour and some of the corn lays in water all day in a marine cooler, no such thing as an oversoaked piece as far as I've ever experienced.

In Mexico, they smear mayonnaise all over the ear before they smoke, and the latest and greatest is using parm cheese, some are using jalepeno spread, you name it...........whatever you like in a "corn casserole" usually goes good on a fresh ear too. For me, tons of real salted butter and lots of salt will do the trick.


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 22, 2007)

Bacon grease you say? Doesn't it fry it? I like butter and a tiny bit of Vege-Sal

Dude we don't hardly have any farms around here anymore! All the darn farms got sold into little yuppyvilles with these fancy big city folks buying up $750,000 houses like there cheap or something! Nice houses used to go for $100,000 to $150,000 around here til the casino came to town now you can't touch em!


----------

